# My humble collection



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Heres a few pic from one of my humis, have another smaller one for my everyday smokes but just havent taken pics yet. Its not much but I like it! (pics arent the best since they were taken with my phone, sorry)


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry not sure why the attachments didnt work. Ill try again.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

truckertim said:


> Sorry not sure why the attachments didnt work. Ill try again.


Your post count is not high enough!

Great looking setup and gars though!! Enjoy brother!

Jason


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Your post count is not high enough!
> 
> Great looking setup and gars though!! Enjoy brother!
> 
> Jason


Oh ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Some nice sticks in there!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

very nice collection you have there. some very respectable sticks


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

nice. it is bigger than mine so I'm impressive for some reason i keep smoking all of mine.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice collection there!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

There should be no collections. Just stashes to be smoked. 

Very nice stash! :smoke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

pretty nice collection from what i see!!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice collection. I see a Frank Llaneza in there. Very nice, I love those and they aren't talked about too much.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice stash!

You don't hear about Punch Uppercuts much either....but they're a great stick.


----------



## tayker (Sep 19, 2011)

The H Upman Sun Grown are delicious.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great selection brother!!!

Looks great! :humble:


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Nice stash!
> 
> You don't hear about Punch Uppercuts much either....but they're a great stick.


Punch was the first cigar I started smoking on a regular basis and have a soft spot in my heart for them. Youre right you dont find many anymore so when I do run across them I try to pick one or two up.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

tayker said:


> The H Upman Sun Grown are delicious.


They are amazing and can only imagine they will be even better with about a year, give or take, in the humi. So anxiously awaiting next summer when I can fire one up.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

jdfutureman said:


> Nice collection. I see a Frank Llaneza in there. Very nice, I love those and they aren't talked about too much.


Yes its the Magnum. Another regular to the B&M I visit was asking about them so they ordered a box and have been selling like crazy. I had seen them in magazines but had never tried them until about a month ago, need to get a couple more before theyre gone.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, that is a very nice Stash you got going Tim. Some great sticks!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

"Humble" he says... 

Nice stash, brother.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice stash with some quality sticks! BTW I was through Elizabethton today and will probably be again tomorrow. Plan on going to the new Ligero Lounge tomorrow afternoon/evening off Boones Creek Rd. Is there a good B&M in Elizabethton?

Bill


----------



## Cigarman007 (Jul 16, 2007)

Fantastice selection. Great assortment of top noth sticks. Variety. A little piece of advise, any time that you keep naturals next to maduros, they can and will marrie one another. Meaning they will start to take the flavor of the wrapper close or next to them. ALWAYS, seperate different wrappers with a cedar sheet. Easy to come by, they are in every box of new cigars. Or, go to your local tobacco shop and ask for some. Tobacco shops go through hundreds of box's and they never throw away because of this resone.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

nice stogies i would not kick any out of my humi


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Cigarman007 said:


> Fantastice selection. Great assortment of top noth sticks. Variety. A little piece of advise, any time that you keep naturals next to maduros, they can and will marrie one another. Meaning they will start to take the flavor of the wrapper close or next to them. ALWAYS, seperate different wrappers with a cedar sheet. Easy to come by, they are in every box of new cigars. Or, go to your local tobacco shop and ask for some. Tobacco shops go through hundreds of box's and they never throw away because of this resone.


Cool piece of advise, thanks man. Ill hit the local B&M up as soon as I get back home.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> Nice stash with some quality sticks! BTW I was through Elizabethton today and will probably be again tomorrow. Plan on going to the new Ligero Lounge tomorrow afternoon/evening off Boones Creek Rd. Is there a good B&M in Elizabethton?
> 
> Bill


The only place in Elizabethton that sells cigars is the tobacco shop behind Hardees. They at one time had a huge walk in humi but due to lack of sells reduced it to a wall cabinet. They have some "ok" smokes but are alittle pricey. But when you need a quick fix they are suitable.


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice and tastey lot.


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

Thats nice well rounded stash


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Humble? Them's some nice looking smokes there Tim! :tu


----------



## Poiseman (Sep 28, 2011)

What you need now is a true free standing cigar cabinate to accomodate your collection!


----------

